# MLB Network HD January 1st 2009...



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

From Wikipedia: 

MLB Network is a television specialty channel, primarily owned by Major League Baseball, set to launch on January 1st, 2009 into 47,000,000 homes in the United States. MLB network expects to carry 26 live baseball games in 2009 and Saturday night is the most likely timeslot these games will air in.

The network has signed contracts with 36 cable and satellite carriers. Comcast, Time Warner and Cox Communications have minority ownership of the new network.

Any idea if Dish Network will carry this channel in 2009?


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

I think that last season when E* failed to agree to a deal for MLB EI which included MLB Network killed any chance of E* carrying it until the end of the MLBEI contract which is 7 years.


----------



## ccr1958 (Aug 29, 2007)

hmmmm....interesting.....
doesn't a couple of those cable cos. not carry
the nfl network because they want too add it
to a higher $$ tier package.....wonder if they will
with this beens they have $$ invested...

thanks for the info space86


----------



## bruin95 (Apr 23, 2006)

space86 said:


> Any idea if Dish Network will carry this channel in 2009?


Not a snowballs chance in Hell. E* had their chance and passed.


----------



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

bruin95 said:


> Not a snowballs chance in Hell. E* had their chance and passed.


Dish Network offers NFL Network, NHL Network and NBA Network in HD
why not MLB Network?


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Here is some old (5-17-07) but official news on this subject.
http://mlb.mlb.com/news/article.jsp?ymd=20070517&content_id=1970533&vkey=news_mlb&fext=.jsp&c_id=mlb


----------



## bruin95 (Apr 23, 2006)

space86 said:


> Dish Network offers NFL Network, NHL Network and NBA Network in HD
> why not MLB Network?


Because E* balked on agreeing to a deal to carry MLB Extra Innings. D* now has exclusive satellite rights to the package. Part of the "agreement" to carry Extra Innings was to also carry this new network. Once again, E* passed on it, so it won't be available to them until, at least, 2011.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

DCSholtis said:


> I think that last season when E* failed to agree to a deal for MLB EI which included MLB Network killed any chance of E* carrying it until the end of the MLBEI contract which is 7 years.


You're correct.


----------

